# Easiest way to emigrate



## 9samscott (Feb 16, 2017)

Could I emigrate to OZ by completing a short course (3 month etc, not a degree) which is on the SOL or CSOL list that would allow me to find sponsorship straight after completion? Any other suggestions on the easiest way to do this would be very much welcome


----------



## ShermD (Feb 5, 2016)

There is no easy ways to migrate, I don't think 3 month course would do much. I've known people who completed degrees and then they couldn't find jobs or sponsorship before their student visa expires. Try skilled migration.


----------



## big yeti (May 4, 2017)

ShermD said:


> There is no easy ways to migrate. I finished a PhD in a highly specialized field in Australia, IELTS 8.5, found a job and sponsor (well established university), 3 year contract in a regional area and the government snatched the rug from under my feet.
> 
> 1) Occupation is longer on the skilled occupation list
> 2) Queensland has closed its 489 and 190 nominations
> ...


----------



## Normalee (Jul 9, 2017)

I heard it required at least a two year course to get this considered, but it would be best to get a migration lawyer to answer this. Its a very valid question, and I am sure most of us would like to add the extra 5 (or so ) points for an Australian course...


----------

